# Do I know the whole truth?



## tjd (Oct 9, 2011)

How can I be certain that my husband has revealed to me everything about the affair? He is vague about the details. Says there was no physical involvement and that it was only an inappropriate friendship. I've only had access to one of the text messages which was a bit provacative.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

My stbxw said the same thing (just friends, a bad fantasy - all lies, it went physical).

If he's already been confronted and has had a chance to cover his tracks, it will be harder to find out for sure if he is telling the truth (though clearly you shouldn't believe what he says - if he was having an affair, he will lie as much as needed to not let the whole truth out). If all you've got is a provocative text and he knows that, he will explain it away and you won't ever know for sure. If the A is still going on though, you have a much better chance of catching a slip up on his part. Either way, it's still possible to find the info you so desperately need. But while you're gathering info, don't let on that you are, or he'll take it further underground.

Do you know who the OW is? Is she married?

To catch current activity, try putting VAR's in his car/someplace in the house where he may talk on the phone w his affair partner. Also look for a cell phone he may have that you don't know about. You can put a GPS tracker on his car to see where he goes. Keylogger on his computer, if possible.

He has certainly deleted any and all texts or emails related to the affair...however, if he has a smartphone (iPhone, etc) and you can gain access to the computer he syncs to, you can go to the backup folder and retrieve any recent texts, even if he deleted them from his phone. There may be emails he kept, but would most likely be in an email account that you're unaware of. You would have to install a keylogger on his computer, then you could get his new email and password for that account when he types it and logs in.

Wish you luck, once I had reason to be suspicious (saw a few suggestive emails as well as changes in my STBXW's behavior), I eventually got her previous months text log from her backup folder...actually from an external drive we used for backing up...once I had a clear picture from the texts it blew me away...but I also knew for sure the extent of her lying to my face and was able to blow the affair out of the water, and make my decisions with the truth at my back.

Proof is king. Let us know if you need any assistance, we'll help as much as possible...hope you find he's telling the truth and it's over. No matter what it's painful, it's so hard to not be able to trust the one you love...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Polygraph test, that's the only way you're gonna know everything you want to know. Aside from that, you will never know the whole truth.


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup never will know, have to accept it. I went through that after uncovering parts. I know I will never know the truth about it all. I told her I was going to pull all the text records and she fessed up some more but it was a lie. I wasnt going to after I discovered how hard it really is to do but she didnt know that.


----------

